# A Bit About the Modular DSLR Rumor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2014)

```
<p>I have been reading the comments about the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/10/modular-dslr-coming-from-canon-cr2/" target="_blank">modular DSLR rumor posted here a few days ago</a> and I wanted to clarify what I meant by “modular” a little bit.</p>
<p>I don’t think we’re going to get a camera that is fully modular, such as swapping out image sensors and that sort of thing. I think we’re going to see a camera that can maybe swap between an optical and electronic viewfinder,  as well as ergonomic changes depending if you’re shooting stills or video. I didn’t get the impression we’d see anything beyond those types of features and that this wasn’t going to be a “professional” level product. The information has been scattered at best so far and we’re just trying to fit it all together.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## CaptainZero (Nov 2, 2014)

That sounds kind of lame to me.


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 2, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> I didn’t get the impression ... that this wasn’t going to be a “professional” level product.



Given the double negative, and the 1Dc in the picture, I'm really confused. Is it, or is it not a "professional level product"?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t get the impression ... that this wasn’t going to be a “professional” level product.
> ...



It picked up a Cinema EOS picture, nothing more.


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 2, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



So, you think it is a professional level product?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



No, because professional cinema stuff is already "modular" once you tack on all the accessories most people use. I think this is going to be a consumer/prosumer product.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2014)

This whole "modular camera" idea seems a bit strange to me....

The electronics are tightly coupled.... you are not going to be plugging parts in and out... Because of alignment problems, you are not going to be swapping sensors in and out, and if you could, you would also have to swap in all new electronics and all new firmware (a whole new camera).

DSLRs are already modular. You purchase the body(s) you want, the lenses you want, the flash(es) you want, the memory card(s) you want, and mix and match to best suit your needs.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Nov 2, 2014)

you really think there's a hint for a consumer video solution from canon? consider that market is already closed with the 7D mk II at 2k, 5D at 3K and C100 mk ii at 5k, so how would they fit it here? If there's going to be a video-oriented DSLR you'd think the 5D mk IV would be their only option, perhaps they put a detachable EVF or something. Or is the talk about an entirely new DSLR?


----------



## Profit007 (Nov 2, 2014)

Guys, a 1DCII or 5D4 with an optical prism that could be swapped for a LCD, and with a 2nd vertical grip option (or a dedicated optional handle) that included XLR in, would be totally awesome. 

What's not to like about this rumor?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 2, 2014)

My 5D II and III are already pretty modular... they take a battery grip and you can decide if you want to mount a flash or not  The best thing is the possibility to change lenses 8) ;D


----------



## zim (Nov 2, 2014)

The thing I don't get about this rumour is the whole consumer/prosumer/professional level thing. Lets say 'modular' just means swappable optical/digital viewfinder, they could also piggy back software options on top of that to change available functionality (in a sense they have a track record of similar with the F1n powerwinder giving Tv and the F1n-AE giving Av)
Anyway my point is surely this would push the camera into professional territory on price alone. I just can't see any kind of modular system being anything other than professional. I do like this rumour though!

Regards


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 2, 2014)

dilbert said:


> What will it deliver aside from market confusion?



Not much, it just means you're still stuck with the mirror, at the same time its an excuse not to commit to anything - you'll likely get the basic stuff twice but "advanced" features only in half the operation modes, or not at all.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 2, 2014)

It reminds me a bit of the A7s, where you can attach an audio module via the hotshoe, which is a really cool idea that I would like Canon to do as well. 

But if the aim of the modules is to make the DSLR more suited for video, it would seem that it would be a camera for a professional, who do an equal amount of stills and video work.


----------



## Diko (Nov 2, 2014)

I think that this rumor is way to unclear for a *CR2* level.


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 2, 2014)

One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:

Make a DSLR that could dock an iPhone 6 in the back. 

Canon could then focus on optics and sensors. The following features could be utilized from the docked iPhone:
- 64-bit processing picture (much higher performance that anything Canon has today)
- Wifi (faster and cheaper than on Canon today)
- Bluetooth (non-existent on Canon today)
- 3G/4G/LTE (non-existent on Canon today)
- Security including fingerprint sensor (non-existent on Canon today)
- Apps that could include video- and soundediting directly in the camera (non-existent on Canon today)
- Retina Display for photo/video editing and camera user interface (much better quality than Canon today)
- Cloud integration and functions like back-up and social sharing (non-existent on Canon today)
- Storage (up to 128GB)
- etc etc

I am a long-time Canon user (all the way since AE-1, AV-1, A-1, EOS 650, EOS 620, EOS 1 etc ---> today EOS 7D contemplating upgrade to 7D Mk II) but I can see Canon (and also other brands) falling behind more and more after especially Apple in regards of useful photo technology. I already permanently ditched Canon compact cameras (the last one was the S100) and while looking at the 7D Mk II it feels really old-fashioned. It lacks a lot of the features and capabilities of my iPhone 6. It is now clear that Canon (and the others) simply can´t keep up with the technical development with Apple et al. Apple will sell about 200 million (high-margin) phones 2015 and this means that Canon simply not has the resources to compete with things others than optics and sensors.

My proposed idea is not new, there are some (very badly implemented) examples already: 
- The will i am concept of an iPhone dock camera
- The Sony QX1 and QX30 iPhone snap-on-lens
- Some Samsung Android cameras

But I still think that this is the only way for Canon DSLRs to survive or else they will follow the fate of Wang word processors, compact cameras, DAT recorders and other now extinct products...


----------



## lintoni (Nov 2, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> 
> Make a DSLR that could dock an iPhone 6 in the back.
> 
> ...


No. No. No.


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 2, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> 
> Make a DSLR that could dock an iPhone 6 in the back.



I assume this is so the camera is obsolete and useless within 2 years?


----------



## Kevin B (Nov 2, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> 
> Make a DSLR that could dock an iPhone 6 in the back.



This would guarantee me switching to Nikon or Sony. 

I'm always amazed how Apple users think everyone should use an iPhone when Apple isn't even the market leader in smart phones.


----------



## HBaekked (Nov 3, 2014)

How about this being a rumor about a EOS M-replacement? I know that it's not a DSLR, but still...


----------



## DJenkins (Nov 3, 2014)

Well in reply to those doubting the technical possibility of something modular, the PhaseOne system is very good example.

You can use a digital back of your choice with multiple body styles (Phaseone 645DF or Hasselblad 555ELD etc.) and their accompanying viewfinders, plus your choice of FP or leaf shutter lenses. So quite a wide range of configurations can be achieved.

So it's not so much of a ridiculous concept, but whether or not Canon's new product will reflect these systems is another story...


----------



## Diko (Nov 3, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> ...
> - 64-bit processing picture (much higher performance that anything Canon has today)
> ...



Could you please elaborate on this....


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 3, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> 
> Make a DSLR that could dock an iPhone 6 in the back.



I might be biased because I am an andriod user, but no offense - this might be the worst idea, I have heard in a long time.


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 3, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> canonfuture said:
> 
> 
> > One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> ...


The best way would be to use a bracket that could be exchanged if you wanted to upgrade to a phone with a different form factor. Maybe reminding of the different data backs Canon used a while ago. As long as the main interface is the same (i e Thunderbolt) it would be quite easy to upgrade the phone.

A phone upgrade would of course be optional and some users would probably keep the same phone during the life span of the camera and keep it permantly attached to the camera. Just compare the cost of a Canon Wifi-adapter with the cost of a phone...


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 3, 2014)

Diko said:


> canonfuture said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


The raw computing power of the hardware is higher (A8 processor vs Dual Digic 6)(I am comparing iPhone 6 to 7D Mk II). Apple are doing some things with images they don´t say but some things are official:
- Tone matching flash
- HDR photo
- HDR video
- Slo-mo video (120 fps or 240 fps)
- Time-lapse video
- Cinematic video stabilization
- Continuous autofocus video
- Take still photos while recording video
Some things are more speculative:
- Picture stabilization using motion coprocessor together with gyros and accelerometers
- Near realtime composites of 4 separate photos to decrease noise and increase sharpness

I would argue that the A8 is a better platform for further improvements in picture processing and it is easier for Apple to propagate these improvements with the normal system upgrades.

Added to that is the immense number of post editing software that runs on the phone...not much of that on Canon...


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 3, 2014)

Khnnielsen said:


> canonfuture said:
> 
> 
> > One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> ...


Several of the advantages would be applicable with an Android phone too...


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 3, 2014)

Kevin B said:


> canonfuture said:
> 
> 
> > One way that could be called modular is for Canon to do the following:
> ...


"Market leader" is irrelevant. The question is: Who has and makes the most money to put into processor/hardware and software development? Who has the best economy-of-scale regarding this? - I know it´s not Canon or Nikon or Sony...


----------



## lintoni (Nov 3, 2014)

You really think that people want to do their post processing on a phone screen?


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 3, 2014)

Khnnielsen said:


> It reminds me a bit of the A7s, where you can attach an audio module via the hotshoe, which is a really cool idea that I would like Canon to do as well.



That functionality would be better as part of an optional oversized battery grip. Having a stack of XLR cables hanging off the top of your camera would be unwieldy.



canonfuture said:


> The best way would be to use a bracket that could be exchanged if you wanted to upgrade to a phone with a different form factor. Maybe reminding of the different data backs Canon used a while ago. As long as the main interface is the same (i e Thunderbolt) it would be quite easy to upgrade the phone.



In the best case scenario, on iOS, you would be limited to USB 2.0 speeds (the maximum speed supported by the hardware). At CR2 sizes, that's less than 2 fps maximum shooting speed. And I'm not certain whether you could even achieve those rates. I'd expect the same limitation on Android.

Of course, if you use in-camera storage and only transmit a low-quality image during previewing, it could still be viable, but it would be less than ideal, and the software side would be relatively complex.

No, it would make a lot more sense to just build Android (or iOS, ostensibly) into the device itself. As tempting as it would be to be able to have a dockable camera, the performance limitations imposed by USB 2.0 make it very unlikely that you'd see any practical benefits when compared with just adding Wi-Fi to the camera itself (which is how Sony designed their dockable, incidentally). By contrast, if Canon built Android (or iOS) into the device itself, they could easily provide an SDK for camera control so third-party vendors can extend the device's camera features, and the media would be accessible in the same way that any other media is accessible, which would be a much more practical approach than providing a complicated library with a giant pile of custom views that load different data from the camera based on zoom setting and a complicated back-end piece in the camera to generate that data.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 4, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > It reminds me a bit of the A7s, where you can attach an audio module via the hotshoe, which is a really cool idea that I would like Canon to do as well.
> ...



If the YAGH interface for the GH4 is anything to go by, then I couldn't disagree more. The YAGH interface is big, clunky, and expensive. 
Sony’s XLR-K1M audio pack is featured in this blogpost, and it's one of the smallest complete run-and-gun setups, that you can get. 
http://www.newsshooter.com/2014/08/25/video-review-movcam-cage-for-sony-a7s-the-best-yet/

And by the way - I don't get the rumor system if something this vague can be a CR2 rumor.


----------



## Diko (Nov 9, 2014)

canonfuture said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > canonfuture said:
> ...



I tend to agree with your idea. However please note:

1/ 64 bit has nothing to do with that.
2/ 2 CPUs on the CANON are for one sole purpose: more fps. 

Otherwise most people here and elsewhere will tell you that Smartphone shooting is a lame (not even amateur-level).

I on the other hand have a different more like your idea about those tiny little miracles.

Smartphones as they may (still) be in their infancy. I see a great new expression tool.

Soon the difference between Smartphones' BSI CMOS based cameras would be as different as the Full Frame to the Medium Format - almost unnoticeable for the regular human eye.

Will see ;-)


----------



## canonfuture (Nov 10, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Khnnielsen said:
> 
> 
> > It reminds me a bit of the A7s, where you can attach an audio module via the hotshoe, which is a really cool idea that I would like Canon to do as well.
> ...


Apple only states that the Lightning-*CABLE* supports USB2. Regarding the hardware limitations on the phone we can only speculate... my own belief is that Apple could quite easily implement USB3 (or another higher-speed interface) in their Lightning-connector - if they wanted to... (I base this belief on the level of performance the other hardware has in iPhone 6...)


----------

